

Macintosh Programmer's Switch  - Aloha
http://www.jeffreythompson.org/blog/2012/08/22/programmers-switch/

======
rman666
I used to sell Macintosh computers in 1984 and I clearly remember the
Programmers Switch. I haven't thought about that for many years (nearly 30
years ago). Thanks for reminding me how far we've come!

~~~
Aloha
Welcome! I thought it was neat.

